
Fonoster is still a baby TaaS(Telephony as a Service) - psanders
Fonoster is still a baby TaaS(Telephony as a Service). It is a research platform. Our team thinks that there is a lot to do in this industry. We are not a clone of Twilio... and we make little to no assumptions in existing Telephony APIs.<p>We are creating an ecosystem for Developers, Engineers and Service Providers. We are building a marketplace to allow developers to choose their text2speech&#x2F;speech2text, storage service, artificial intelligence and some other badass ideas.<p>--
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fonoster.com
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;fonoster
======
brudgers
clickable: [http://fonoster.com](http://fonoster.com)

This would make a good "Show HN"

